# "Non-HIP" polyphony recordings



## Melmoth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,

I prefer listening to polyphonic works without countertenors and with constant vibrato/no straight tone. I don't want to start a discussion on this, this is just a practical thread.

Any of you know of some recordings that are currently available? I'm having trouble finding them. It seems they are all from old ages, but that's OK for me. I guess this type of recording is doomed to not being re-released, given the current trends. But maybe there are some box sets from weird labels like Membran/Documents or Newt (like the Gesualdo below)?

Examples:

Gesualdo: Madrigals for 5 Voices, Books 1-6 (Complete) - Quintetto Vocale Italiano

Monteverdi Madrigals - Leppard 

Thanks.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I misread that as "non-HIV". I was like "well I should hope so"


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

You can find some Dufay by Prague Madrigal Singers on Spotify. They do the "Missa Ecce ancilla Domini" quite well.

Can't really think of anything else. You have pretty strict requirements there.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Melmoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I prefer listening to polyphonic works without countertenors and with constant vibrato/no straight tone. I don't want to start a discussion on this, this is just a practical thread.
> 
> ...


Try some of the recordings that Hughs Cuenod was involved in, some monteverdi madrigals for example.


----------



## Melmoth (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

There's also this Ockeghem recording from the 1960s with Dietrich Knothe:


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

Try this on Brilliant Classics - http://www.allmusic.com/album/choral-classics-o-magnum-mysterium-mw0001393357/releases

Schola Cantorum Stuttgart.

BTW, do tune in to Choral Vespers from the London Oratory, next Wed. (20th) on Radio 3 at 15.30 for a fuller sound. On previous occasions it certainly has had the League for Choral Purity up in arms on a certain nearby forum! We do have one or two countertenors lurking in our midst, but they must hold their own against refreshingly fruity mezzos and womanly sounding sopranos.


----------



## Melmoth (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I actually posted this a long time ago...

I didn't know the Knothe's disc, it sounds great. I got the Brilliant Classics set already a few months ago, nice find 

Very beautiful Choral Vespers, Nevilevelis. Congratulations! I thought the BBC streaming wouldn't work from Spain, but it did.


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

Melmoth said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I actually posted this a long time ago...
> 
> I didn't know the Knothe's disc, it sounds great. I got the Brilliant Classics set already a few months ago, nice find
> 
> Very beautiful Choral Vespers, Nevilevelis. Congratulations! I thought the BBC streaming wouldn't work from Spain, but it did.


I only joined recently! Happy to help!

Thanks for the positive feedback. It is really appreciated. :cheers:


----------

